
Dotcom Era Survivor Cvent Raises $136 Million Round - bjonathan
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/20/exclusive-dotcom-era-survivor-cvent-raises-136-million-round/
======
jnorthrop
Wow, that's a huge chunk of change for a company that already dominates a
market and is profitable. That article talks about the products and services
they already offer, but those are mature -- what would Cvent need the money
for? My guess is they are looking to break into a new vertical. Maybe
incorporate some AMS functionality or host virtual events.

